# So, I'm thinking about possibly a mini-nubian



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of possibly getting one. I don't know too much about them though. Anyone care to talk me into one?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I like them. They're just about the same as every other goat, individuals in personality and all. My friend's is quite lovely and gentle, while mine is super sweet but NOISY.

I like their size, a good medium.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

A big nigi with floppy ears....what more could you want?? LOL


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I really like my mini's. You can get the colors of the ND with those big floppy ears, and more milk as well! They do tend to be a bit more vocal or maybe it is just that their "voices" are a bit louder and more nasaly like a nubian.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't think about them being a bit bigger and more milk lol more milk and the cute floppy ears are definitely a plus!
Now all I have to do is get the bucklings registered and sold so I can get one!


----------



## Marcus (Nov 19, 2010)

I just got my first one this week. I'm head over heels in love with him. He's a very friendly and sturdy little guy.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I use to raise them.Nice little things but yes noisy.I didn't have enough knowledge or time to breed up to get 3rd generations though  Get one from someone that has registered if you can.Anyone can breed a nigi to a nubian but just someone that takes the time to carefully select and register is got to have some nice looking ones! Good luck!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm about to have my first first generation mini nubians, this wasn't actually my plan, I wanted to breed her to another nubian, but she had other plans. I have to admit, I'm kind of excited! I'm only expecting a single, hoping for a girl, but do have a possible home for it if it's a boy, either way it will be avaliable, I'm not ready to jump into a new breed right now.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 2 mini-nub crosses...I completely love them...the ears look like airplanes...I have pics on here somewhere...not sure how to find them...


----------

